# Stop cutting your clone stems at a 45! There's a better way to get a white beard growing.



## Cannaclysmic Events (May 25, 2022)

Last pull of clones I broke my mold so to speak and tested a theory that involved balancing root propagation in my cuts. I used scissors that cut diminishing concentric circles applying equal pressure 360 degrees around the stem. That's really fancy talk for the scissors I got at pet smart to cut the dogs nails; just gave them a razor clean edge. Any who, i cut them straight across, then gave a light scrape and another cut. The second cut is just enough to crimp through the bark into the tissue below. The result iwas better than expected as evidenced by the images. All cuts had a well developed beard and the roots shot out in a evenly spaced array around the bottom of the stem with a second ring of roots starting above it at the second cut. These cuts are much more vigorous than the others done at a 45 and are hardening off faster as well.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Grojak (May 29, 2022)

Ok if this is so truly revolutionary I can’t believe it’s taken so long for this to have come to light.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 29, 2022)

You can cut a branch and just stick it in the media. Humidity is your buddy. Not so much the cut in imo. Iv had cuts root in 5-8 days with and without hormones. Iv had cuts take as long as 15 days with and without hormones I’m a firm believer that genetics play a huge roll in propagation along with no hiccups in transfer from mom to new media. But that would then contradict how I feel about how cuts can sit out for days before being plugged.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 6, 2022)

Grojak said:


> Ok if this is so truly revolutionary I can’t believe it’s taken so long for this to have come to light.


"Revolutionary" may be a bit strong lol, but it has made my cloning program noticeably more robust and predictable. As far as it taking this long to see some light? There's probably three or four bad habits I'm guilty of committing within the past hour alone, despite knowing better. We're creatures of habit, prone to believe myth, and not easily deterred from banging our heads against the wall because "my buddy does it like that."


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 6, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You can cut a branch and just stick it in the media. Humidity is your buddy. Not so much the cut in imo. Iv had cuts root in 5-8 days with and without hormones. Iv had cuts take as long as 15 days with and without hormones I’m a firm believer that genetics play a huge roll in propagation along with no hiccups in transfer from mom to new media. But that would then contradict how I feel about how cuts can sit out for days before being plugged.


Right, there's potentially a ton of variables at play when cloning. Many were eliminated and or controlled for these trials. Any observations found within the trial can be attributed to the procedure tested. The positive results are predictable and repeatable. So to your original statement; a weak cloner can get a boost, a great cloner may not see much benefit, and it can help standardize propagation time to avoid 15 day hold outs.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 6, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You can cut a branch and just stick it in the media. Humidity is your buddy. Not so much the cut in imo. Iv had cuts root in 5-8 days with and without hormones. Iv had cuts take as long as 15 days with and without hormones I’m a firm believer that genetics play a huge roll in propagation along with no hiccups in transfer from mom to new media. But that would then contradict how I feel about how cuts can sit out for days before being plugged.


Although you can stick a cut branch in haphazardly in media and get some roots, I wouldn't. And this isn't about how to get some, it's about how to maximize them, in both number and structure.


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 6, 2022)

I found that when the mothers start getting old, like 8 months to a year, they start to produce weaker clones. I noticed that they root bind so bad in 5 gallon buckets and its hard to keep them from out growing everything. I find that clones from a middle aged mother that is healthy and no signs of weird yellowing, crispy ends, etc does a lot better at rooting. I start to notice clone failures at around 6 to 7 months starting to root bind mothers. It's best to keep at least 1 clone to start mothers over so you don't end up with one of many cloning failures you will run into when you first start. I take the old mothers and transplant them into larger buckets and flower them out. They have always produced very little quality bud when they get old.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 6, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I found that when the mothers start getting old, like 8 months to a year, they start to produce weaker clones. I noticed that they root bind so bad in 5 gallon buckets and its hard to keep them from out growing everything. I find that clones from a middle aged mother that is healthy and no signs of weird yellowing, crispy ends, etc does a lot better at rooting. I start to notice clone failures at around 6 to 7 months starting to root bind mothers. It's best to keep at least 1 clone to start mothers over so you don't end up with one of many cloning failures you will run into when you first start. I take the old mothers and transplant them into larger buckets and flower them out. They have always produced very little quality bud when they get old.


Clones from a unhealthy plant are just that. Unhealthy. As for how long a plant can veg that's on the growers tlc and skill. I keep no mothers and just take clones before or while in flower


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 6, 2022)

Some cuts just take longer than others.. even from the same mother. I got some that have been in pots for 2 weeks waiting on the others to root from the same pheno/mother.. but, I did see some roots today, so I'll be transplanting them tomorrow. Not making a new crop right now, as I already have the room full in week 4 of flower, but i do need some moms for the next round.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2022)

I start my clones in screened promix hp in 9-hole seed starter pots. I just cut across with scissors then dip in gel then powder or nothing sometimes. Generally they are well rooted in 10 - 14 days and can go in pots or hydro. 100% almost every time even using shit for cuttings.

Note the date they got put in the mix and the planting date.





Could have planted to pots a few days earlier but I set a date and schedule for it. 4/20 is a good day to plant.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I just finished culling a weak clone in my cloner and decided to try this out with a pair of clones. I used my dog's nail trimmers, suitably sanitized in bleach, and made the cuts and scrapes like you described in taking two motorbreath 15 clones I've been having trouble getting roots with since I first started with it 7 months ago. Hopefully they will see an improvement with this and the heating pad I've added. I did finally get my OG Kush clones to root so I think I'm starting to get better at it.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I found that when the mothers start getting old, like 8 months to a year, they start to produce weaker clones. I noticed that they root bind so bad in 5 gallon buckets and its hard to keep them from out growing everything. I find that clones from a middle aged mother that is healthy and no signs of weird yellowing, crispy ends, etc does a lot better at rooting. I start to notice clone failures at around 6 to 7 months starting to root bind mothers. It's best to keep at least 1 clone to start mothers over so you don't end up with one of many cloning failures you will run into when you first start. I take the old mothers and transplant them into larger buckets and flower them out. They have always produced very little quality bud when they get old.


I had a mother for 9 years but took her out and cut off most of her rootball then put back into the same pot with fresh medium a couple times a year until mites wiped out my whole grow when I was out of town working for 6 weeks. Just prune it back to keep it small if you don't take a lot of cuts.

I tend to change strains a lot so just take cuts before I flower if I want to keep that strain or it's the first flower run and I don't want to miss "The One!" as I have so many times before in the last decades.

I don't notice any difference where I take my cuts from and often use the top when I cut it off to top the plant if I'm not going for a FIM.

Many ways to skin this cat.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2022)

I just take a pair of scissors and cut clones. I stick them in a cup of water while taking them. Small container of moist coco. Sometimes rooting powder sometimes not. I always have roots in 7-10 days. For rooting powder just the cheap Miracle-Gro Fastroot powder. They're all just IBA anyway so brand doesn't matter. I've used honey as well. Always roots. 

Taking clones and getting them to root successfully is an extremely simple process. It's not complicated at all. As with everything related to growing cannabis there are always going to be those that fail at such a basic task regardless of how simple or complicated they make the process.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just take a pair of scissors and cut clones. I stick them in a cup of water while taking them. Small container of moist coco. Sometimes rooting powder sometimes not. I always have roots in 7-10 days. For rooting powder just the cheap Miracle-Gro Fastroot powder. They're all just IBA anyway so brand doesn't matter. I've used honey as well. Always roots.
> 
> Taking clones and getting them to root successfully is an extremely simple process. It's not complicated at all. As with everything related to growing cannabis there are always going to be those that fail at such a basic task regardless of how simple or complicated they make the process.


I recently saw someone use honey to clone a rose. … interesting.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just take a pair of scissors and cut clones. I stick them in a cup of water while taking them. Small container of moist coco. Sometimes rooting powder sometimes not. I always have roots in 7-10 days. For rooting powder just the cheap Miracle-Gro Fastroot powder. They're all just IBA anyway so brand doesn't matter. I've used honey as well. Always roots.
> 
> Taking clones and getting them to root successfully is an extremely simple process. It's not complicated at all. As with everything related to growing cannabis there are always going to be those that fail at such a basic task regardless of how simple or complicated they make the process.


It might not be complicated but it sure as hell doesn't seem to want to work for me. It's simple enough to cut, dip and put in Coco or cut, dip and put in a root riot and in a dome. I even cut and went straight to an aeroponics cloner with about a 50% success rate. All I heard was how people just had roots exploding out of every cut they took no matter what method they tried 100% success rates. I'm getting better at it now that it's warmer in the cloner and I've added an oxidizer to stop the slime that was killing them all in like 10-14 days but it still isn't an extremely simple process. Hopefully one day.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I recently saw someone use honey to clone a rose. … interesting.


Roses are much harder to clone than cannabis as well.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I wish I knew you in real life so you could show me just how easy this all is. I've been beating my head against the tent for 6 or 7 attempts now and each one has had it's own failures. But today....... success . This just got planted in a Solo cup a few minutes ago and replaced with more motorbreath 15 clones. This is the last seed I had from an OG Kush I got in Amsterdam that I really wanted to clone just for nostalgia reasons and the second try at cloning it. It ain't the clusters of fish bones you guys post but I'm betting I'll get it to grow.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Roses are much harder to clone than cannabis as well.


Roses are harder to keep healthy too depending on the cultivar. I used to love my rose garden but the upkeep is too much in the shady woods I live in. Too much pm, black spot, and every other rose pest out there to deal with bug wise too. Now I just buy cheap ass knockout roses and kill em off every 5 years when they get over 6' tall. I do miss the exotic colors though.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I wish I knew you in real life so you could show me just how easy this all is. I've been beating my head against the tent for 6 or 7 attempts now and each one has had it's own failures. But today....... success . This just got planted in a Solo cup a few minutes ago and replaced with more motorbreath 15 clones. This is the last seed I had from an OG Kush I got in Amsterdam that I really wanted to clone just for nostalgia reasons and the second try at cloning it. It ain't the clusters of fish bones you guys post but I'm betting I'll get it to grow.View attachment 5145843


That'll grow great. Just one tiny bit of root is enough to get them going in almost anything.

I was working on my plants one evening and broke off a little grow tip by accident and it landed in a pail of water I kept in the grow room to help with low RH. This is dugout water and I'd been adding more as it evaporated so it was really crap probably around 1500ppm and pH 8 minimum. This is our tap water but it gets filtered to 5µ and is 400+ppm and pH8+ out of the tap.

Anyways about 2 weeks later I was adding more water and saw it floating on the top and pulled it out. Damn if it didn't root in that crap. Stuck it in a pot and away it went.


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 7, 2022)

Some strains like MAC are a pain to clone. Strawberry Cough and God Bud are hard to get to root. Zkittlez and Gorilla Glue are ok but I found with bag seed mothers and weak thc strains are so easy with 5 days seeing first roots. My buddy just bought a cloning bucket online and said he has success. I went to a cloner. A bubbler and then after slime and 100% fail after two attempts I converted it to an aero cloner which failed horribly too. I went back to ph'd rockwool cubes and a heated tray with a dome. This time around I got 3 large trays of clones off for my friends and to fill my flower room up 100% success until the mothers root bound. Now im at 14 days with no roots and yellowing(feeding on itself) leaves and before roots were at 7 to 10 days consistently.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 7, 2022)

I used to be a fan of the aero cloners, and they work great the first couple of times, but keeping the water cool enough, changing out water, jets, cleaning the pumps… I was done. I went to Rapid Rooter trays, and a 2x4 heat mat with a thermostat, and domes… never looked back. Very easy.
@OldMedUser… I’ve taken larf trimming and tilled them into my compost pile, and had volunteers just pop up. One of them was that cane I made for @medicaloutlaw


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I had two attempts failed with the slime and then I completely dis- assembled the pump and cleaned everything with a brush and bleach. Sanitized everything again and started running 3 drops per gallon of bleach in the solution. It stopped the slime and so far two of the 7 clones in the cloner have rooted and the others look healthy, just no roots yet. I'm going to switch to pool shock next batch as I have a new recipe for that that is better I think as far as consistency. The bleach did stop them from dying of the stem rot/slime stuff though.


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I had two attempts failed with the slime and then I completely dis- assembled the pump and cleaned everything with a brush and bleach. Sanitized everything again and started running 3 drops per gallon of bleach in the solution. It stopped the slime and so far two of the 7 clones in the cloner have rooted and the others look healthy, just no roots yet. I'm going to switch to pool shock next batch as I have a new recipe for that that is better I think as far as consistency. The bleach did stop them from dying of the stem rot/slime stuff though.


My buddy that got a cloner bucket(aero) had no slime issues, no weird smells. He just used hormex and nothing else. Even after hormex said to use it with your current nutrients he just did that and bought some GH PH down to drop his PH to where the guide he got with the cloner told him to put it at. In my situation, I get mildew smell, slime, clogged piping, slime on the clones and then clones don't grow. I had them in there for a month and they did nothing but look good on top (green foliage) but dead on the bottom. I went back to a simple yield lab clone tray with a heater. I even tried using food grade hydrogen peroxide and that did almost nothing other than give me snake oil hopes.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 7, 2022)

Your buddies temps could be low enough to not be growing the slime as fast, I don't know. I know that bleach or pool shock or res clear will stop it if you add it every couple days for the bleach. Res clear I can't speak to as I haven't used it. Try 2-3 drops of just plain bleach with no additives or get a bag of chlorine pool shock from Amazon and that'll kill that slimy shit that turns the stems to mush. You probably should flush out the system really well with a high dose of bleach then flush it if you're smelling mildew though. I'd want to sanitize the hell out of everything. Pump, hoses, lines and jets . It's a pain but that stuff is coming from somewhere and keeping the bucket sterile is what matters apparently.


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Your buddies temps could be low enough to not be growing the slime as fast, I don't know. I know that bleach or pool shock or res clear will stop it if you add it every couple days for the bleach. Res clear I can't speak to as I haven't used it. Try 2-3 drops of just plain bleach with no additives or get a bag of chlorine pool shock from Amazon and that'll kill that slimy shit that turns the stems to mush. You probably should flush out the system really well with a high dose of bleach then flush it if you're smelling mildew though. I'd want to sanitize the hell out of everything. Pump, hoses, lines and jets . It's a pain but that stuff is coming from somewhere and keeping the bucket sterile is what matters apparently.


I was thinking the same thing. This is why I stayed away from RDWC. I get foam and slime in the res tank and I have to fight to keep the temps under 68F. I was considering buying a chiller or even running some lines to the back of my fridge and having a heat exchanger inside the fridge to cool the solution down. I just went back to hempy and never looked back. Drain to waste IMO is so easy and I can use more organic bloom boosts like liquid cool bloom and floralicious plus. If I run any of those two in a DWC system, it stinks so bad and causes slime and foam to build up so fast, I can't flush fast enough my plants start dying and looking sick.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. This is why I stayed away from RDWC. I get foam and slime in the res tank and I have to fight to keep the temps under 68F. I was considering buying a chiller or even running some lines to the back of my fridge and having a heat exchanger inside the fridge to cool the solution down. I just went back to hempy and never looked back. Drain to waste IMO is so easy and I can use more organic bloom boosts like liquid cool bloom and floralicious plus. If I run any of those two in a DWC system, it stinks so bad and causes slime and foam to build up so fast, I can't flush fast enough my plants start dying and looking sick.


KoolBloom and Floralicious Plus are not organic. Magnesium phosphate, monopotassium phosphate and potassium sulfate are the ingredients in them. There's also no reason to use both products or either one for that matter. Any decent nutrient already contains the same stuff that's in those products.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 13, 2022)

Any system I work with that has 
any type of reservoir gets HYDROGAURD from Botanicare, even the cap mats. No slime, no stink, happy plants. 

Probably the best environment I have found for cloning can be incorporated into your main exhaust if you run a tent/closet/small grow. That exhaust is pumping out two things clones need; lamp heat and unwanted humidity from plant transportation right? Capture it by porting into a tote or some other closed area and light it with a t5 LED. The one I have set up maintains a cloning tote that is 85-90% RH and 75-80 degrees without any standing water to cause issues.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 13, 2022)

I think the angled cut just makes it easier to stab the stem into a plug/medium. I genuinely don't think it benefits root development in any way.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 13, 2022)

^^^^

Roots rarely start at the cut, regardless of the angle


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 13, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Roots rarely start at the cut, regardless of the angle


Ok


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 13, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Ok
> View attachment 5148745


Is that supposed to show the first roots emerging from the cut section of the clone?

It doesn't


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 13, 2022)

So check this out. I put this out there because I know there's some folks that struggle a bit with this and thought maybe they could apply this info, build on it, whatever. What I didn't expect was a pile on of "experts" with a recap of every haphazard way someone got a couple roots from a dropped top that fell on a dog turd. Only slightly more irritating is the antiqdotal accounts of why this thing I'm sharing doesn't work. Well, I'm a scientist, and there's words we use when something has met the scrutiny of the scientific process. Those words are predictable and repeatable, and I've used them because they apply. Because I just keep churning out root balls that make for the most explosive new growth I've been lucky enough to have. And they all look like this coming out of the box. Barely stressed, no deficiency, beard of uniformly distributed fish bones, ready to rock. Go throw your cuts in the toilet bowl if it works for you, you won't hear me tell you your wrong. But you also won't hear me tell you that you're doing a damn thing to optimize the development and distribution of new roots, or maybe giving someone struggling a method that helps them right their ship; and that's what this is about, not how to get a stringer in a fish bowl. So maybe comment with info that's next level, that builds on ideas, rather than a full throttle reverse back to basic shit. It just doesn't apply, cause I'm cranking these out all day long, predictably and repeatedly.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I think the angled cut just makes it easier to stab the stem into a plug/medium. I genuinely don't think it benefits root development in any way.


If you use gel and/or rooting powder you can't stab into the soil or it pushes that stuff off the stem so you need to poke a wider hole in first with a pencil or chopstick then place the end in the hole carefully then poke something in the soil beside it to push the soil tight against the stem then water in with a few sprays if the soil was pre-soaked.

I always make sure there is a cleaned off node on the part of the stem that goes in the medium but the roots start anywhere along the stem really.

I use both gel and powder on my cuts and get 100% every time. I take twice as many as I need just in case and end up throwing out the extras which hurts.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 13, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Is that supposed to show the first roots emerging from the cut section of the clone?
> 
> It doesn't


Use what little imagination you have and draw the lines. It shows they array distributed from the primary and secondary cuts. Maybe check the first image and apply. Or, go do it yourself and come back when you have something of value to add.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 13, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> If you use gel and/or rooting powder you can't stab into the soil or it pushes that stuff off the stem so you need to poke a wider hole in first with a pencil or chopstick then place the end in the hole carefully then poke something in the soil beside it to push the soil tight against the stem then water in with a few sprays if the soil was pre-soaked.
> 
> I always make sure there is a cleaned off node on the part of the stem that goes in the medium but the roots start anywhere along the stem really.
> 
> I use both gel and powder on my cuts and get 100% every time. I take twice as many as I need just in case and end up throwing out the extras which hurts.


I don't waste a thing. Sounds like your method is costly and antiquated


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 13, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Use what little imagination you have and draw the lines. It shows they array distributed from the primary and secondary cuts. Maybe check the first image and apply. Or, go do it yourself and come back when you have something of value to add.


I stated that the roots don't emerge from the cut, you post a pic of a rooted clone in a jiffy pellet as proof otherwise? Read much?

I imagine the roots emerging from the sides of the stem as happens 99% of the time, not through the cut section.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> I don't waste a thing. Sounds like your method is costly and antiquated


WTF dude I wasn't talking to you. Snotty nosed punks like you can FOAD. I'm not spending money on peat pellets so who's the one wasting money here?

I root mine in the same medium they will grow in. ProMix HP Have done for 20 years and hundreds of clones.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2022)

I run a 36 site 'Clone King' with no problems. I use a $5 timer rom Harbor Freight, which has mechanical 15 minute intervals. 15 on 15 off. In deep summer I add a 1/2 pint of ice twice daily. No slime and no hot water. Oh yeah, 98% success ratio!!!


----------



## xox (Jun 13, 2022)

i like aeroponic cloners as well my basement is cold, im also lazy i just drop them in for three weeks and forget about them. after three weeks they go in beer cups. ive never had issues with slime or anything like that.



https://hydrobuilder.com/botanicare-power-cloner-system-with-humidome-45-77-180-sites.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2022)

I do either rooters ( bye bye god damn rock wool ) or water clones. I find a that simple cuts put in a mason jar of water / dash of clonex and or Frank’s Red Hot ( optional ) and off to the races.

Sometimes I get better rooting with water jar than rooter. ( more root nubs and cuts throwing longer roots ) .
I place on a window sill and let them do their thing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 13, 2022)

A 45 degree cut exposes more surface area than a straight cut but cannabis cuts dont care about the angle of the dangle. All the other factors i.e. humidity, temperature, mother plant health, clone size, are a lot more crucial.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2022)

xox said:


> i like aeroponic cloners as well my basement is cold, im also lazy i just drop them in for three weeks and forget about them. after three weeks they go in beer cups. ive never had issues with slime or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/botanicare-power-cloner-system-with-humidome-45-77-180-sites.html


I still take more cuttings than are needed, but since they all get rooted, I end up culling about half of them.


----------



## xox (Jun 13, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I still take more cuttings than are needed, but since they all get rooted, I end up culling about half of them.


yea i dont think ive ever had a clone not root after three weeks in an aeroponic cloner oh for sure always take extra usually keep them for a bit and keep the ones with the best structure


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2022)

Last Spring I had too many clones, as usual, so I placed them out in the woods. The photoperiod inside was longer than the daylight outside. After a few weeks, they started flowering. Messed my head up, until I figured it out.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I do either rooters ( bye bye god damn rock wool ) or water clones. I find a that simple cuts put in a mason jar of water / dash of clonex and or Frank’s Red Hot ( optional ) and off to the races.
> 
> Sometimes I get better rooting with water jar than rooter. ( more root nubs and cuts throwing longer roots ) .
> I place on a window sill and let them do their thing.
> ...


My mom used to clone all sorts of plants on the window sill in a glass of water when I was a kid and her gardens where always beautiful and bountiful. We grew up eating home grown fruit and veg and the huge pantry was full of canned food in mason jars including chicken. Most kids each garbage these days in comparison and the rising obesity rates and falling life spans are beginning to show the results of trading healthy eating for the convenience of highly processed products. 

She's almost 95, legally blind for years and still has the nicest patch at the community garden she goes to in her scooter. Best tomatoes ever!


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2022)

xox said:


> yea i dont think ive ever had a clone not root after three weeks in an aeroponic cloner oh for sure always take extra usually keep them for a bit and keep the ones with the best structure


I made a bubble cloner a while back and it works tho I've only used it a couple times.

Little rubbermaid tub I covered the top with the pucks then poked a nail down the centre of each to mark where to drill 5/8" holes then used my little alcohol lamp to melt the edges around the holes so they are nice and smooth. Need long stems so the cuttings don't fall over but could easily add weights to the top of the pucks. I used a little 15w soldering iron to number all the pucks with Roman numerals. Straight lines are easier.  Then I jot down which clone has which number and if I don't lose the sheet I'll know who is who when I go to plant them.



Later I realized I should have put the Y junction outside the tub but that got fixed after the pic was taken. The 12" airstone was too long so I cut it to fit and sealed the end with 2-part epoxy cement.



Found a little cake cover that fit for a dome. I just cover the empty spots with the pucks.



Damn if it doesn't work! RO water with about 1ml each of AN 3-part in it and a dash of 35% peroxide. Was warm so got a little root rot developing but once planted in ProMix they were fine. I had scraped the last half inch of each stem but those areas just went brown and no roots came out of there. Probably helped start the rot. Note the single airline at the back.


----------



## CaffeineNCanna (Jun 13, 2022)

I tried something similar last week and I'm waiting on my results. 

I did 5 parallel cuts on the bottom 1 inch of stem. Then cleaned the fiber/bark from between the cuts. 

I honestly have no clue what's going to happen.


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 13, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> I don't waste a thing. Sounds like your method is costly and antiquated


How the fuck is that costly or antiquated?? Seriously for a "scientist" you come across as a peon.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 13, 2022)

I made a cloner last year it's a great piece of kit it doesn't require anything unusual just tap water, the cut and forget nature of them appeal to me but it's not worth setting up for only a few clones. 

I've tried using bubble stones or a small water pump and they both work well the submersible pump having the bonus of being quiet.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 14, 2022)

CaffeineNCanna said:


> I honestly have no clue what's going to happen.


I'll tell you what's going to happen. Those f'ers are gonna grow legs and kill you while you sleep for cutting them off their momma! 

I suspect you'll find that roots won't start in the cleaned off areas but should still root. The ends I cleaned off never grew any roots.


----------



## CaffeineNCanna (Jun 14, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I suspect you'll find that roots won't start in the cleaned off areas but should still root. The ends I cleaned off never grew any roots.


Thank you! That's good to keep in mind. 

I have read that plants fill in wounds with pressure and tissue cells. That's probably why the cuts work so well and the scraping doesn't. When you scrape, if not deep enough, there's not really anything to fill.

This curiosity voyage is certainly underway.


----------



## CaffeineNCanna (Jun 14, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I'll tell you what's going to happen. Those f'ers are gonna grow legs and kill you while you sleep for cutting them off their momma!
> 
> I suspect you'll find that roots won't start in the cleaned off areas but should still root. The ends I cleaned off never grew any roots.



Maybe vertical cuts perpendicular to the horizontal and the length of the submerged/planted stem?!

I just got so excited!!


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm just gonna leave these here in case anyone needs reassurance that the type of cut, and placement there of has a direct and observable effect on root distribution. It's almost like that bark was crimped in such a way it created a spawn site for root formation....hmmm


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Is that supposed to show the first roots emerging from the cut section of the clone?
> 
> It doesn't


I'm darin' ya Billy....


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I wish I knew you in real life so you could show me just how easy this all is. I've been beating my head against the tent for 6 or 7 attempts now and each one has had it's own failures. But today....... success . This just got planted in a Solo cup a few minutes ago and replaced with more motorbreath 15 clones. This is the last seed I had from an OG Kush I got in Amsterdam that I really wanted to clone just for nostalgia reasons and the second try at cloning it. It ain't the clusters of fish bones you guys post but I'm betting I'll get it to grow.View attachment 5145843


Nice dude. She's probably a bush by now. How did those Motorbreath clones do?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 20, 2022)

It's doing well but I'm trying out some using your method as well. The first one I did last week hasn't rooted yet but I think I didn't pierce the skin with the second cut. The one I cut last night had a perfect flat cut on the bottom with my dog's nail trimmer and a second slice about an inch up just piercing the skin all the way around. I might cut some more later today if I find room in the cloner just for practice/testing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 20, 2022)

I think the crimp you are doing is more beneficial than the angle of the cut you make. Basically it’s the same thing as scraping a cut to expose the xylem.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 21, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I think the crimp you are doing is more beneficial than the angle of the cut you make. Basically it’s the same thing as scraping a cut to expose the xylem.


The cross cut is what creates the even distribution and rock solid 360 anchoring from top of soil down


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 21, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> WTF dude I wasn't talking to you. Snotty nosed punks like you can FOAD. I'm not spending money on peat pellets so who's the one wasting money here?
> 
> I root mine in the same medium they will grow in. ProMix HP Have done for 20 years and hundreds of clones.
> 
> ...


My Apologies, I was mistaken. You're cool dude. 

FOAD though? wow! This Muhh Fuhkurr does not play


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 22, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> The cross cut is what creates the even distribution and rock solid 360 anchoring from top of soil down


Here's my results so far. I cut two on 6/9 and one rooted really well and I was able to take it out of the cloner tonight. I could have done it a couple days ago but I wanted to see how the roots developed at the two cut points. The other one that I don't think I pierced the skin on with the second cut still has not rooted but I'm leaving it in and just changed out the reservoir. I also cut about a half dozen clones this way a couple nights ago just for practice as I was getting rid of the mother plants and need practice with cloning. I'll let you know how they do. This one has better roots than my average clones I must say and was quicker getting them. I struggle to get roots but it's getting better the more I do it. Thanks for trying to help people with this.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jun 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Here's my results so far. I cut two on 6/9 and one rooted really well and I was able to take it out of the cloner tonight. I could have done it a couple days ago but I wanted to see how the roots developed at the two cut points. The other one that I don't think I pierced the skin on with the second cut still has not rooted but I'm leaving it in and just changed out the reservoir. I also cut about a half dozen clones this way a couple nights ago just for practice as I was getting rid of the mother plants and need practice with cloning. I'll let you know how they do. This one has better roots than my average clones I must say and was quicker getting them. I struggle to get roots but it's getting better the more I do it. Thanks for trying to help people with this.View attachment 5153290


Hey that's great dude! Thanks for sharing. Seems like you're getting the hang of it. Keep in mind this is optimization, you may not see the full benefit until it's buried in a medium. But she's throwing some garden hoses out for ya!
I sketched out what I've been doing on the last few sets of cuts I made. I think I can do away with the scraped area all together. I'm getting good roots at each crimp point and really big feeders developing on the top at soul surface! 1


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm all about trying new things to improve my grow and this one's free, my favorite price.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jul 1, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I found that when the mothers start getting old, like 8 months to a year, they start to produce weaker clones. I noticed that they root bind so bad in 5 gallon buckets and its hard to keep them from out growing everything. I find that clones from a middle aged mother that is healthy and no signs of weird yellowing, crispy ends, etc does a lot better at rooting. I start to notice clone failures at around 6 to 7 months starting to root bind mothers. It's best to keep at least 1 clone to start mothers over so you don't end up with one of many cloning failures you will run into when you first start. I take the old mothers and transplant them into larger buckets and flower them out. They have always produced very little quality bud when they get old.


Had a plant for over 15 years and it still make great clones, and it has been revegged and flowered so many times I quit believing myths. The shit is dank and as dank as it was originally. Every once in a while a clone of it smells different, usually lemons but occasionally a fruity berry smell like candy. Revegged that fruity one and it made lemony clones. Weird but if I didn't see it personally I would not believe it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 1, 2022)

I just took two trays of cuts on the 16th and intentionally made 90 degree cuts and everything rooted slower than usual, except I didnt have a control tray to compare. This is with 15 different strains.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jul 11, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I just took two trays of cuts on the 16th and intentionally made 90 degree cuts and everything rooted slower than usual, except I didnt have a control tray to compare. This is with 15 different strains.



Did you sanitize the stem before cut? 
Did you use sterile, sharp, scissors as described?
Did you use those to also make the crimp cut in the bark above the severed cut? 
Did you soak in clonex to?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 11, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Did you sanitize the stem before cut?
> Did you use sterile, sharp, scissors as described?
> Did you use those to also make the crimp cut in the bark above the severed cut?
> Did you soak in clonex to?


All that has zero to do with not “cutting clone stems at 45 degrees” which is the title of the thread. 
It sounds like the angle of the cut is the least important variable in your process, which many people, including myself, have said since the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jul 12, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> All that has zero to do with not “cutting clone stems at 45 degrees” which is the title of the thread.
> It sounds like the angle of the cut is the least important variable in your process, which many people, including myself, have said since the beginning of this thread.


Right, because the cut exists in a vacuum and is not effected by sloppy or neglent routine mechanical tasks or poorly applied aseptic technique. Right? Those things I asked speak to the fundamentals of the process, regardless how you do it. If those are neglected any observations inherently hold no confidence. One of those questions asked about a specific tool utilized also, thats kinda important maybe. This is how trouble shooting works, you start with the low hanging fruit. Should be pointed out you failed to answer a single one. I know, you thought your snappy fallacy of argument made those obsolete, wrong again champ.

Titles are tricky aren't they sport? Sound so sure of themselves and sometimes in all capital letters finished with a ! But, there is often more to be discovered in the rest of the post if you dare to dream beyond it. Wtf dude really? But let's go ahead and put that title on trial anywho. I'll do it properly for you right now...admittedly so I can dismantle this at the same time, "sounds like the angle of the cut is the least important variable in your process, which many people, including myself, have said since the beginning of this thread."
So you've been wrong from the start and you seem proud of it? This might sting...

Once again, the type, angle, and placement of the cuts, made with the right tool, is cornerstone in the development of a uniform halo of roots. To understand why you need to understand that the Legos making that stalk aren't just piled in there. They are organized and stacked, put in place with each new cell division. Cells divide in planes, this helps maintain the symmetry of the organism as new tissue is added. Ever watch a seedling grow? Or seen that damn near perfectly round knob where the branch got bent and healed? The idea behind a 45 cut exposing more surface area to root is effectively giving the plant an angled plane to repair that doesn't jive with it's symmetry, or gravity for that matter. Sure, you can get rat tail starts with it. 
I prefer an anchor. You can guess which one got the 45.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 12, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Right, because the cut exists in a vacuum and is not effected by sloppy or neglent routine mechanical tasks or poorly applied aseptic technique. Right? Those things I asked speak to the fundamentals of the process, regardless how you do it. If those are neglected any observations inherently hold no confidence. One of those questions asked about a specific tool utilized also, thats kinda important maybe. This is how trouble shooting works, you start with the low hanging fruit. Should be pointed out you failed to answer a single one. I know, you thought your snappy fallacy of argument made those obsolete, wrong again champ.
> 
> Titles are tricky aren't they sport? Sound so sure of themselves and sometimes in all capital letters finished with a ! But, there is often more to be discovered in the rest of the post if you dare to dream beyond it. Wtf dude really? But let's go ahead and put that title on trial anywho. I'll do it properly for you right now...admittedly so I can dismantle this at the same time, "sounds like the angle of the cut is the least important variable in your process, which many people, including myself, have said since the beginning of this thread."
> So you've been wrong from the start and you seem proud of it? This might sting...
> ...


45° 4 lyfe


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Jul 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 45° 4 lyfe
> 
> View attachment 5162123


Nicely done. My concern that this structure, despite its excellent mass, has a tendency to spiral. You can see it beginning bottom right corner already. But I'm fairly certain you do a solid up pot that will correct that issue. Again, this isn't rooting 101, or how to get some faster, this is pushing the plant and maxing out type stuff for nerds like me that get high in labs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 12, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Right, because the cut exists in a vacuum and is not effected by sloppy or neglent routine mechanical tasks or poorly applied aseptic technique. Right? Those things I asked speak to the fundamentals of the process, regardless how you do it. If those are neglected any observations inherently hold no confidence. One of those questions asked about a specific tool utilized also, thats kinda important maybe. This is how trouble shooting works, you start with the low hanging fruit. Should be pointed out you failed to answer a single one. I know, you thought your snappy fallacy of argument made those obsolete, wrong again champ.
> 
> Titles are tricky aren't they sport? Sound so sure of themselves and sometimes in all capital letters finished with a ! But, there is often more to be discovered in the rest of the post if you dare to dream beyond it. Wtf dude really? But let's go ahead and put that title on trial anywho. I'll do it properly for you right now...admittedly so I can dismantle this at the same time, "sounds like the angle of the cut is the least important variable in your process, which many people, including myself, have said since the beginning of this thread."
> So you've been wrong from the start and you seem proud of it? This might sting...
> ...


my cloning process is a lot more aseptic than those fingernails.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 18, 2022)

I just bite off the branches to take my clones. 200% success ratio and I’ve successfully met the scientific process. I’m a scientist and my method is what we call predictable and repeatable. I can chew off branches all day.

This picture was from only 3 hours after taking the clone.



Proof biting off branches is better than the antiquated 45 degree cut and the dog nail clipper cut. Get with the times.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jul 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I just took two trays of cuts on the 16th and intentionally made 90 degree cuts and everything rooted slower than usual, except I didnt have a control tray to compare. This is with 15 different strains.


What color were the laves of the plant when you took cuttings? Dark green=helluva long time to root. Light green (hungry)=best time to take a cutting, will root much faster. Nitrogen inhibits rooting if it is in excess in the foliage of the cutting. Cut your feedings a week or two before you want to take cuttings, or mist them regularly for a week or two before taking cuttings, misting them with RO water will leach nitrogen from the plant leaves and making rooting happen faster. This is great advice and is to all, not necessarily aimed at you just was a good post to respond to.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jul 25, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I just bite off the branches to take my clones. 200% success ratio and I’ve successfully met the scientific process. I’m a scientist and my method is what we call predictable and repeatable. I can chew off branches all day.
> 
> This picture was from only 3 hours after taking the clone.
> 
> ...


nice roots bro, plz share your true technique.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 25, 2022)

nonamedman420 said:


> What color were the laves of the plant when you took cuttings? Dark green=helluva long time to root. Light green (hungry)=best time to take a cutting, will root much faster. Nitrogen inhibits rooting if it is in excess in the foliage of the cutting. Cut your feedings a week or two before you want to take cuttings, or mist them regularly for a week or two before taking cuttings, misting them with RO water will leach nitrogen from the plant leaves and making rooting happen faster. This is great advice and is to all, not necessarily aimed at you just was a good post to respond to.


My regular cloning technique works fine, I just wanted to see if the angle of the cut made any difference and it was slower to root than I normally see. I’ll just go back to doing what i always do instead of trying to fix what ain’t broken.


----------



## Jvan999 (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm othaving luck after 3 tries using CK36 & following their instructions. Any ideas?


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2022)

I think the angled cut has more to do with inserting the cutting into cloning medium without derstroying the openings to the vascular tubes by trying to squeeze a blunt end into a tight hole


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 29, 2022)

lol @ 4 pages on cloning.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 29, 2022)

ANC said:


> I think the angled cut has more to do with inserting the cutting into cloning medium without derstroying the openings to the vascular tubes by trying to squeeze a blunt end into a tight hole


I always make a larger hole so I can put my cuttings in and not rub off the gel with a coat of powder. Then stick the blade of my little Swiss Army knife a half cm away and push the soil tight against the stem in a few spots. Then a good few spritzes of water to make sure it's good and wet around the stem and wait a week or so for roots. I'll keep them in a dome off to the side from my grow light. Spray inside the dome twice a day but no spray on the plants themselves.

I do snip the cuttings off at a 45° with the Fiskars but more out of habit that actual need really. I try to make sure there is at least one node under the screened ProMix HP I use for medium. Don't recall the last time I lost a clone.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Oct 31, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> my cloning process is a lot more aseptic than those fingernails.


Well I should hope so! That's a HUGE point of aseptic technique; to stop transfer from non sterile human hands to the subject being worked on: literally the point of it, a terrible one executed in a Tijuana Notell bathroom should prove more aseptic than a surgeons fingernails. But I wasn't making any cuts that day, just money. So you just laid a magnificent turd of an ad hominem, even your death rattle is weak AF


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Well I should hope so! That's a HUGE point of aseptic technique; to stop transfer from non sterile human hands to the subject being worked on: literally the point of it, a terrible one executed in a Tijuana Notell bathroom should prove more aseptic than a surgeons fingernails. But I wasn't making any cuts that day, just money. So you just laid a magnificent turd of an ad hominem, even your death rattle is weak AF


Yeah we can tell you we’re making *mad bankroll *that day from 2 stock cropped pics you more than likely stole off the internet.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

I'll cut my clones at any angle I want and they'll all still root. I can use scissors, snippers, fingernail clippers, my fingernails, or just break it off and it will still root. I can use soil, coco, peat, perlite, or a cup of water and they'll still root.

All these complicated methods to get to the same result which is a rooted clone. I'll keep it simple and end up at the same place. 

People have been cloning plants for centuries without any of these special cannabis techniques. Just as with starting a seed many cannabis growers make things much more complicated than necessary.


----------



## keifcake (Oct 31, 2022)

It's certainly easy to overcomplicate things, especially with Broscientists always willing to be so helpful. The easiest most reliable way is about as simple as you can get, just place your cuttings in a glass of water, and wait until you see root growth. Some strains just simply don't clone well, no matter what technique you use, and if the donor plant isn't healthy, it's definitely going to be a crapshoot


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 7, 2022)

Clone wounds without callus not given the time to heal, leads to many failures in the future for that plant. All stem from the wounds inflicted during cloning. Anybody on that callus tech? Kinda new to cannabis but not new to horticulture. Wonder if slownickel is here on rollitup? Im new here so i dunno. Wanna up your clone game gotta learn about how to callus off your clones.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah we can tell you we’re making *mad bankroll *that day from 2 stock cropped pics you more than likely stole off the internet.


Go ahead and use that nifty Google lens and prove yourself wrong there chief.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 8, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Clone wounds without callus not given the time to heal, leads to many failures in the future for that plant. All stem from the wounds inflicted during cloning. Anybody on that callus tech? Kinda new to cannabis but not new to horticulture. Wonder if slownickel is here on rollitup? Im new here so i dunno. Wanna up your clone game gotta learn about how to callus off your clones.


Care to explain that?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Care to explain that?


Sweet purple stems, and a very sick looking mother plant behind.

Congrats


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm still waiting for one of your 45 4lifers to put up a pic of a clone making use of all that extra rooting surface a 45 degree cut offers. At spawn mind you, not a spaghetti ball after a week in propagation.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Clone wounds without callus not given the time to heal, leads to many failures in the future for that plant. All stem from the wounds inflicted during cloning. Anybody on that callus tech? Kinda new to cannabis but not new to horticulture. Wonder if slownickel is here on rollitup? Im new here so i dunno. Wanna up your clone game gotta learn about how to callus off your clones.


If I'm already getting 99% and above success rate and have for years there isn't much I can do to up my game. I've been cloning successfully for decades just by cutting a clone at any angle and sticking it in growing media or a cup of water. I don't need to worry about "callus tech". Why do so many cannabis growers make a simple task seem like a mission to mars?

I've tossed trim in my compost pile and had plants root and start growing.

Cannabis growers always take a simple process, overthink it and then end up with something like this.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sweet purple stems, and a very sick looking mother plant behind.
> 
> Congrats


What in the actual fuck are you on dude? That's not a mother plant, that's a fan leaf rerun. But good job avoiding that fantastic root assembly. I'm just gonna call you Captain ASSumption. Seems to be your only attack method


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> What in the actual fuck are you on dude? That's not a mother plant, that's a fan leaf rerun. But good job avoiding that fantastic root assembly. I'm just gonna call you Captain ASSumption. Seems to be your only attack method


Is that bugs, or nute burn on that leaf?

Cant really tell


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 8, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Care to explain that?


It looks like that stem is prone to damping off at some point.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> lol @ 4 pages on cloning.


Oh no, this is four pages of "how dare you tell my fragile ego I'm not the best at everything in a grow room" butthurtapalooza


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 8, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Oh no, this is four pages of "how dare you tell my fragile ego I'm not the best at everything in a grow room" butthurtapalooza


More like 'Much ado about nothing'. And who's fragile ego and butthurtidness is the issue here? Methinks it be the OP.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 8, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Oh no, this is four pages of "how dare you tell my fragile ego I'm not the best at everything in a grow room" butthurtapalooza


You can be the best at cloning. It's like being the best at zipping up a tent. Amazing job, champ.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Is that bugs, or nute burn on that leaf?
> 
> Cant really tell


Both and a gnarled penis


----------



## J232 (Nov 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Is that bugs, or nute burn on that leaf?
> 
> Cant really tell


Thrips is my guess.


----------



## Roadblock007 (Nov 11, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I found that when the mothers start getting old, like 8 months to a year, they start to produce weaker clones. I noticed that they root bind so bad in 5 gallon buckets and its hard to keep them from out growing everything. I find that clones from a middle aged mother that is healthy and no signs of weird yellowing, crispy ends, etc does a lot better at rooting. I start to notice clone failures at around 6 to 7 months starting to root bind mothers. It's best to keep at least 1 clone to start mothers over so you don't end up with one of many cloning failures you will run into when you first start. I take the old mothers and transplant them into larger buckets and flower them out. They have always produced very little quality bud when they get old.


Thats stands for all life, I breed performance dogs and they always produce better in their early prime years than they do when they are old, its the vitality of the breeders that produce stronger more vigorous offspring.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 27, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Care to explain that?


I would, if i thought i qualified to teach people how to grow. Best i can do is direct you to slownickel on instagram. You can ask him directly and the info about clone callus' is in his previous posts. He shows everything with photos to back it up.


----------

